# kiptopeke



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

On the way to Kip right now, gonna fish on the pier, will post updates from my phone


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful day at kiptopeke state park today, started fishing around 2am to noonish, my friends and I managed to pull up about 30 flounders (mostly 15-17in) and two keeper sizes, one 18.5 and 19. also landed a few small blues off got cha plugs, and a fat whiting... Heading to Cape Charles, will continue to update.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

what u useing for bait?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for the report. been waiting for a flatfish report. there are some good fish to be caught overthere. we slay um this time of year from the pier.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

ymmij said:


> what u useing for bait?



We were jigging with gulp, some people there were also catching with minnow on carolina rigs, but we definitely got more hits on gulp.


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

is that pier open only for campers only? Is the pier open 24 hours a day for fishing? Do you guys suggest that kiptopeke is a great campground?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

pier is open 24hrs to anyone $3.00 i think

campground is great, we stay there alot


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

Sounds great, is it scenic for the wife and i to walk around? Can you swim there? How much is it to throw up the tent for the night?

Whats the fishing like there? Is there grills there to cook?


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

*kiptopeke state park*

campground just got renovated,always clean when we have stayed,best to
get reservations though. park has numerous trails & a beach w/ swimming area. go to va.statepark.org


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Love fishing at Kip, glad it's getting a good report. Thanks.


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

what kind of fish can be caught there from the pier this time of year...are the black drum biting from the pier?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i have never caught one, not to say they don't. have caught just about everything else, spot to spanish. in the early to mid summer i have caught many chopper blues. i do mean chopper......


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Kip was the first place I ever saw a black drum, though it wasn't a monster. I'm sure you could probably catch some decent sized ones out there if you targeted them.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fished there yesterday. One 15 1/2 flattie on peeler. Take crabbing gear if you go. There's a ton of 'em right now. Saw a comm boat come in with some very large flatties, ton of bunkeer, horseshoes and regular 'ol crab. It was a bit humid there and a trifle breezy


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

ahha, yes.. thats right.. I failed to mention the crabs that were out in the water. They were tearin up our gulp good. Funny story: at night i was trying to snag a crab near the surface with a Gotcha plug.. while I was swinging the lure left and right and a little blue came out of nowhere and hit it hard.. was pretty random and exciting.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Baits place ?..*

Any baits place in the way to KiptoP, from virginia before the bay bridge or after the bridge ?...
Thanks,


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Bayside Bait and Tackle is on Shore Drive, right before you get to the CBBT. If you're taking Northhampton, just get off on Shore Dr. and Bayside about 1/2 a block up the road on the right.

Here is a google maps link: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=s&ie=UTF8&ll=36.903655,-76.127025&spn=0.002514,0.005681&t=h&z=18


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Great!!!*



ORF Pete said:


> Bayside Bait and Tackle is on Shore Drive, right before you get to the CBBT. If you're taking Northhampton, just get off on Shore Dr. and Bayside about 1/2 a block up the road on the right.
> 
> Here is a google maps link: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=s&ie=UTF8&ll=36.903655,-76.127025&spn=0.002514,0.005681&t=h&z=18


Thanks ORF Pete


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

*Tackle Shop at Kiptopeke*

Chris' Bait & Tackle is about .75 of a mile past the entrance to the state park,
she has web site w/ fishin' reports also


----------

